# ATF warns public after 400 guns stolen in Tennessee



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/atf-400-guns-stolen-ups-facility-tennessee-182600581.html


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Question the UPS personnel!

How would thieves know about the shipment(s), except for insider information?


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Is it even likely that one ups facility would have 400 guns in house in the normal daily course of business? I agree, question the UPS personnel. Somebody there knew when and where to make the hit.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn that's the last time I will ship 400 weapons at a time..........  :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

https://abcnews.go.com/US/hot-guns-fueling-crime-us-study/story?id=18318610


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

From the ABC "news" story: "Gun stores are like candy stores for criminals..."
Well, heck, there's an easy fix for that: Get rid of all those nasty gun stores.

But seriously, folks...
When you and I ship guns, they've got to be specially labelled and they've got to be shipped via "overnight" priority service.
Both of those requirements are gun-shipment tip-offs to crooked UPS and FedEx employees.
But without those tip-off markers, a bent employee would find it much more difficult to identify a gun shipment, and fewer guns would be stolen.

The cowardly snowflakes demand that we do things in ways that they imagine will assuage their fears, but the real truth is that by giving in to their fear we only increase the chances that bad things will happen and their fears will come true.

Rational thinking and thoughtful decision making will always do more to control social and economic danger than will quivering in a corner in unnameable and uncontrollable fear.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

My bet is that they will recover the firearms and those responsible rather quickly. Long prison time is in order.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

UPDATE: ATF: Guns stolen from Tennessee found in Chicago suburb
https://www.yahoo.com/news/atf-guns-stolen-tennessee-found-outside-chicago-185641787.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yup, just like they say, illegal guns in Chicago come from states with lax gun laws. But what about from UPS facilities with lax gun laws? We need more stringent gun shipment laws for UPS and Fedex. That will solve the problem. 

I still bet it was an inside job somehow.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> UPDATE: ATF: Guns stolen from Tennessee found in Chicago suburb...


But... Wait a minute...
Guns are illegal in Chicago.
Don't these criminal people obey the law?
It's a disgrace!

There oughta be a law!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Chicago's problem is they need more gun laws.........


----------

